# Lost some fish..and shrimp..



## Cherries (16 Feb 2021)

Hi all! ☺️

I totally messed up the whole post. Thanks keyboard 😂

I woke up to my cory laying on its side and just breathing? I have no idea why but maybe I am neglecting the tank? Haven’t tested water in a while so I can’t say what are the numbers..but haven’t done a water change in a while so I am expecting some fish lose.

Have lost a cherry shrimp this night as well, found just her head.
Recently lost my female amano shrimp too, she was pink in colour and was very weak. That weak I could catch her too easily  My gabon and other amano shrimps are doing really great.

Could anyone tell what has happened and is happening?
I can and will provide water parameters later.

Thank you for anything 😊


----------



## John q (16 Feb 2021)

Cherries said:


> I have no idea why but maybe I am neglecting the tank?





Cherries said:


> but haven’t done a water change in a while so I am expecting some fish lose.





Cherries said:


> Could anyone tell what has happened and is happening?



Without sounding mean I think you've answered your own question.
I'd suggest a water change.
Cheers.


----------



## Cherries (16 Feb 2021)

John q said:


> Without sounding mean I think you've answered your own question.
> I'd suggest a water change.
> Cheers.


No please don’t suggest you’re being mean 😊
I also forgot to mention that my fish are sick with internal parasites (guessing tapeworm hence thin fish) and gillflukes, in the UK is pretty hard to get some medication without wasting £20+ more or less. Lost my only male platy to internal parasites. He certainly was a fighter.
Its overwhelming me...yes I will be doing water changes soon.


----------



## John q (16 Feb 2021)

Esha do a good range of treatments and you can pick them up fairly cheaply. I've used esha 2000 and esha ndx in the past and had good results, but think for flukes its a different medication esha gdex.
Just Google it but try and determine for definite what illness you need to treat.

Usual safety warnings ~ follow manufacturers instructions.

If your having issues with disease then tank maintenance needs to be on your priority list, clean water and filters generally help fight/prevent illnesses to some extent.


----------



## sparkyweasel (16 Feb 2021)

Cherries said:


> pretty hard to get some medication without wasting £20


Also not wishing to sound mean, but it's not wasted if it cures your sick pets.
Water changes will help, and you can start those straight away and free.


----------



## Cherries (19 Feb 2021)

John q said:


> Esha do a good range of treatments and you can pick them up fairly cheaply. I've used esha 2000 and esha ndx in the past and had good results, but think for flukes its a different medication esha gdex.
> Just Google it but try and determine for definite what illness you need to treat.
> 
> Usual safety warnings ~ follow manufacturers instructions.
> ...


I have those, did a course and didn’t help :/ but these are ancient meds.


----------



## Cherries (19 Feb 2021)

sparkyweasel said:


> Also not wishing to sound mean, but it's not wasted if it cures your sick pets.
> Water changes will help, and you can start those straight away and free.


Never found water changes helping with internal worms/parasites and gill flukes? But certainly would prevent further deaths from water quality issues, but with critters inside my fish not 
And my family is living literally on a breadline, which makes it no easier to get anything for me or my fish..

No please no body is being rude here, I really appreciate all the help here ☺️


----------



## Cherries (19 Feb 2021)

John q said:


> If your having issues with disease then tank maintenance needs to be on your priority list, clean water and filters generally help fight/prevent illnesses to some extent.


Yes. Though my fish already came sick from stores and infected my not sick fish..c


----------



## John q (19 Feb 2021)

So what's the situation now cherries, have you done a water change since Tuesday. How many sick fish are currently in the tank. Have any fish died since Tuesday?


----------

